# Whats Short, Stubby and Blue?



## Toni (Jun 9, 2010)

El Toro:biggrin:

Such a cute little pen..for those that are not familiar with this kit its approx. 4 1/2" long with the cap on. The fountain pen without the cap is 4" long and with the the cap posted on(is that the right lingo) its a whopping 6" long. Adorable, love the unusual kits thank you Gary!! one left:frown:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 9, 2010)

I was expecting a smurf but instead see another pen beauty.  Really like the colors on this one.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful Pen Toni!!!


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 9, 2010)

My wife says she has to have it sent it to me.

VERY NICE :biggrin:

.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful pen Toni, your work brings so much color to these pages it's amazing.


----------



## CaptG (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome work as usual girl.  That is a dandy.


----------



## George Watkins (Jun 9, 2010)

wow-stunning pen Toni


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 9, 2010)

Another beautiful pen Toni .


----------



## rherrell (Jun 9, 2010)

WOW!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 9, 2010)

Once again Toni, you amaze the masses!!! Your work is astounding!


----------



## turkly281 (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty Poly for sure,amazing work!


----------



## wizard (Jun 9, 2010)

Gorgeous Pen !!! I love your polymer clay work especially on a Fountain  Pen !!!


----------



## louisbry (Jun 9, 2010)

Cute pen, amazing work and beautiful results!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow that is one beautiful stunning pen.  Very nice work Toni!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice work, Toni.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey 6 inches that's big!  and beautiful, great looking pen Toni:wink::biggrin:


----------



## mrburls (Jun 9, 2010)

Toni, your work is amazing. Looks great on that kit. You've got that process down to a science. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome pen Toni.  I won't bother responding on the title of the thread!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 9, 2010)

The title had me scared to look but glad I did, another piece of art by the batgirl.....


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 9, 2010)

You did it again!!  Looks great!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 9, 2010)

Amazing and beautiful Toni!!!!:tongue::tongue::tongue: Your designs really set off the El Toro well! 

I can see you making short and stubby very popular!! :biggrin:


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 9, 2010)

Where's the rest of it...he he!


----------



## Seer (Jun 9, 2010)

When I first saw your tilte here all I could think of pardon me for it I am a little warped was " A guy standing naked in the Snow"

I do like the pen though it is nice


----------



## renowb (Jun 9, 2010)

Really AWESOME pen! You are very talented!




Toni said:


> El Toro:biggrin:
> 
> Such a cute little pen..for those that are not familiar with this kit its approx. 4 1/2" long with the cap on. The fountain pen without the cap is 4" long and with the the cap posted on(is that the right lingo) its a whopping 6" long. Adorable, love the unusual kits thank you Gary!! one left:frown:


----------



## jskeen (Jun 9, 2010)

I was going to say Gary Coleman, but that would be tacky.  Oh well.  That kit really goes well with your work.  It's difficult to find a traditional material that looks good on those, but the PC is a perfect fit.  

Again, the differences in diameter of the canes really sets those wider tubes off, gives them enough depth that they almost look 3D.  The photography is excellent too, just a little touch of reflection in that wide silver centerband to give you away   You might try a front dropcloth on your lightbox with a hole for the camera lens.  I'm putting one on mine as I'm reworking it this time.  

All it really needs now is a 18k nib and it's ready for DC in August!


----------



## Oldwagon (Jun 9, 2010)

You know why there are short people and short pens?
They reach perfection quicker................


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 9, 2010)

great job Toni


----------



## Dudley Young (Jun 9, 2010)

*Super nice one Toni. Love the colors. BZ*


----------



## MartinPens (Jun 9, 2010)

Wowza. Great combination. Great photo. You have really found a niche that has the rest of us drooling. Thanks for sharing.  I really hope you get the front page next time around.

Martin


----------



## Toni (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the complements!!



> Hey 6 inches that's big!  and beautiful, great looking pen Toni


 
LOL 



> The photography is excellent too, just a little touch of reflection in that wide silver centerband to give you away


James only you would notice that..:tongue: Light box? whats that?:tongue:




> You know why there are short people and short pens?
> They reach perfection quicker................


Awww...that explains why I am only 5'2"(5'3" on a good Jersey hair day!!)




> A guy standing naked in the Snow


There are alot of them this morning!! Woke up to 1degree..brrrrrr



> I can see you making short and stubby very popular






> The title had me scared to look but glad I did, another piece of art by the batgirl


 
Roy~you know me to well!! LOL


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 26, 2010)

sorry for the late reply, just saw it. This pen is a stunner!!! Toni, I want to make pens like you when I grow up.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 26, 2010)

Amazing work, I like the pen kit.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 26, 2010)

I wish I had you ability to use that stuff, nice work


----------



## Toni (Jun 26, 2010)

Glenn McCullough said:


> sorry for the late reply, just saw it. This pen is a stunner!!! Toni, I want to make pens like you when I grow up.


 
Glenn no appologizes required!! thank you for the complements!!

Rangertrek, Hunter-27 Thank you so much!! I have been working with polymer clay since the 90's it takes a lot of patience and time!!


----------



## jeff (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Nov 16, 2010)

Toni, Congratulations on the front page !!!


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 16, 2010)

What's short stubby and blue ???  How about a Smurf that can't get a date because there's 100 guys and only one girl? 

Pen looks really great on the home page Toni..congrats!


----------



## Nellieteach (Nov 16, 2010)

Toni,
It was a beautiful creation when you showed it in June and now to be featured on the front page...congratulations.
Always enjoy seeing your creations.
Nadine Nelson


----------



## Lenny (Nov 16, 2010)

I was going to guess .... Me!

but now I see ... I think it should say "what is short, stubby, blue and absolutely gorgeous"! 

The nice thing about getting older is you can forget stuff easily and a few months (or minutes) later it's like you are discovering it again for the first time!

Welcome to IAP Toni!  :biggrin:


----------



## kludge77 (Nov 16, 2010)

Stunning! These are so vibrant I really love them! How long have you been making these? Or to say, have you had any issues over time with them?


----------



## Tanner (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome looking pen!  I have a few of those kits, just never made one.  Now you've gone and motivated me to to make one of those little guys.  Great colors on this one as well.


----------



## LEAP (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Toni
I know I said I would not keep telling how stunning and beautiful yor work is but you got me on this one. It really looks great on the El Toro. 

I think your putting a lot of the guys around here in touch with their feminine side.


----------



## PennedDown (Nov 16, 2010)

Toni,

Absolutely gorgeous pen!
I tried mixing some polymer clay a couple of years back and the result looked like Walt Disney had thrown up....   :tongue:

Congrats on the front page!


----------



## latelearner (Nov 16, 2010)

To answer your question of what's short, stubby, and blue, I could answer my thumb since I just mashed it . As  to your pen, it is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Whats Short, Stubby and Blue?  *
A beautiful pen ! and it looks fantastic on the front page !!! Congrats Toni , you made the big time !!!!


----------



## Padre (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree, stunning, and it made the front page!


----------



## Hubert H (Nov 16, 2010)

Exclusive Design is a good name for you and your work.  Very elegant and very nice.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 16, 2010)

Incredible pen, I love the colour as well, I make a lot of el Toro's, this may just push me over the edge!


----------



## CHEF (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful as ever Toni pens nice too .BEAUTIFUL
---------------Brian--------------


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 16, 2010)

Toni, you never cease to amaze me.  Other words are superflourus.  I know, my spelling is terrible.  Your pens are on the other end of the spectrum.  Outstanding, one of a kind.  Thank you for sharing.
Charles


----------



## Ligget (Nov 16, 2010)

Gorgeous, the pen is lovely too! LOL


----------



## johncrane (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats Toni!!:biggrin: you are just Awesome you hit the front covers again great job :musical-note::RockOn::biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow the little guy makes another appearance Quite shocking to find him on the front page! Thank you Jeff!!


----------



## PenPal (Nov 16, 2010)

Toni,

Individual brilliance is the norm for you well seen Jeff.

Regards Peter.


----------



## burgerman (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations on the front page.  This pen is stunning, even seeing it for a second time. You do amazing work, drooling on my computer while looking at the picture. LOL.


----------



## KDM (Nov 18, 2010)

I just saw this on the front page. Amazing. I'm thinking of shortening the tube on one of my Gent's FPs just to see what it looks like.


----------



## Parson (Nov 18, 2010)

Love the workmanship! I don't love that pen kit though. Too stubby for my tastes, and all my customers make the same comment. 

PS - I did see an IAP member make a closed ended pen out of that kit and it looked great because it was an inch or two longer. I wonder if I could make a closed ended pen, apply the clay, then finish it????


----------



## Toni (Nov 18, 2010)

Parson said:


> Love the workmanship! I don't love that pen kit though. Too stubby for my tastes, and all my customers make the same comment.
> 
> PS - I did see an IAP member make a closed ended pen out of that kit and it looked great because it was an inch or two longer. I wonder if I could make a closed ended pen, apply the clay, then finish it????



The feedback on this pen kit is You either love it or hate it, no in between. Its different and was a fun pen to make!! I would like to try a Havana that Aaron carries another short and stubby pen. 

As for a closed end pen cant wait to see it:biggrin:


----------



## el_d (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow!

Again Toni were going to have to call you "Cover Girl".

Congrats, I love your work.


----------



## KDM (Nov 19, 2010)

Parson said:


> I don't love that pen kit though. Too stubby for my tastes, and all my customers make the same comment.



I love the pen and I love the kit. I'd totally use it! Anyway, Cover Girl got there first:



Toni said:


> The feedback on this pen kit is You either love it or hate it, no in between.





Parson said:


> I did see an IAP member make a closed ended pen out of that kit


Any idea who/how? I'm not visualising it. You need the screws on both ends in order for it to work. Unless the "closed" end was the cap? Are you able to find it again?'d love to see it!


----------



## Parson (Nov 22, 2010)

Actually, you don't need screws on both ends of the base of the pen in order for it to work. It just won't post the cap if it's got a closed ended base, just like all the other kits we do this with.

This question gives me a good idea though... make a closed ended base a little longer and then use a tap and die set to cut some threads in the base of it so that it is postable.


----------



## wiset1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Wild...I wish I had some blanks like this for the Majestic Jr line.  This is a beautiful pen and the image truly adds to the glow of it.  Amazing work


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 22, 2010)

Me, holding my breath.


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 22, 2010)

Simply stunning.  I wouldn't have a clue about how you did it.  I'm mostly an all-wood turner, but I like an occasional poly.  Your work is truly impressive.
Rob


----------



## KDM (Nov 23, 2010)

Parson said:


> Actually, you don't need screws on both ends of the base of the pen in order for it to work. It just won't post the cap if it's got a closed ended base, just like all the other kits we do this with.



I've never handled this kit, but I have the impresssion from teh piccy that you'd really want to post the cap in order to balance and operate the pen.



Parson said:


> This question gives me a good idea though... make a closed ended base a little longer and then use a tap and die set to cut some threads in the base of it so that it is postable.



Nice! I think PC would be too brittle for this. You might get away with it in PR. I'd like to see the threads (indeed the whole pen) carved by hand in a nice hardwood! Real artisan-style!


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Toni for the beautiful bouquet of flowers. You did that little guy proud. Beautiful work as usual.  I have two El Toros dressed in snake skin and use them as my daily pens. I also like to use the longer tubes from the Robusto or El Presidente to make a "not so short and stubby" El Toro. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## bitshird (Nov 24, 2010)

Beautiful pen Tony, it's deserving of the front page.


----------

